# American Invasion 2009



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Ye ole Doug Matheson says he posted something about this a long time ago. I've been unable to find it. Therefore, the scheduled Invasion of the Ottawa Valley by the "The Middle 48 Mericans" is being planned.

Here is a tenative plan of what might happen -

Tenative Agenda for the American Invasion Thursday July 16: As the early folks arrive after lunch and into the afternoon, steaming and running on the Northland followed by a SIMPLE barbeque dinner (menu will be chicken, salad and baked potato plus dessert and wine). Later, after dinner and hotel check in, gather at the IPP&W for a nightcap Friday July 17: After breakfast at about 930. meet for a crew briefing at the IPP&W. A normal ops session for those on hand will commence at 10. An informal lunch will be served at about 12. Those wishing to see Dave McCurdy's RGS empire would make their way to Carleton Place to arrive about 2-230 with operating and running on the RGS till early evening. Fred plus others who do not wish to go to Carleton Place to remain at the IPP&W to prepare for dinner and enjoy some quiet running. Dinner will be at dusk but roughly 830 at the IPP&W Saturday July 18: After breakfast at about 930, meet at the IPP&W for a crew briefing. The formal ops session will commence at 10 and will run continuously all day. As there will be the visiting Invaders plus the OVGRS members on hand there will always be some crew in the "crew lounge" off duty. A SIMPLE lunch will be served. The ops session will end at about 4-5 in the afternoon to allow folks to shower and clean up. Dinner will be at around 7 at the IPP&W. Sunday July 19: Some Invaders will depart Sunday morning for the drive home. Several have indicated they would stay on until Monday but would then as one Invader stated, drive straight home non stop. Sunday will be a day of informal train running on the IPP&W. Plans for breakfast and getting together will be made during the weekend.

There are people around this site and others that plan to partake. We are always looking for re-enforcements, however there are some new rules. These are being enforced with a most cooperative border patrol. They tell me you can run north just like many did in the 1960's. However, just like the 1970's, there is no guarentee you'll be let back in. ;-)

Contact your embassy, local authorities or Moderator to see if you can qualify.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Thx Ric for bringing thius back to the top again. The Invasion is a funfilled weekend of operations, running trains and good natured comraderie. There is always a contingent on hand from the NY Upstate Live Steamers and the steamers always give a good account of themselves during the ops sessions. Tom Bowdler has been declared honorary grandfather to all Invaders ... he is working at fitting Ottawa onto his busy calendar this summer so we can all benefit from the steaming wisdom under distinguished silver hair 

If anyone is considering taking part and has not yet let myself or Fred Mills know, please do so. We can provide a complete package of info. Everyone is welcome to join in the good time. As an aside, after a few of the world famous Rumskis, the official drink of the Invasion imported specially for the occasion from southern Illinois, everyone has a good time 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

I just booked a hotel room and sent Fred another confirmation email saying I'll be there Friday afternoon and Saturday. I can't wait to see the IPP&W in person!!! 
Dave


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 
That's great! We look forward to meeting you. I think this is going to be another great event.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave

I look forward to meeting you during the Invasion.

The IPP&W is being worked on by the gandy dancer crew as we speak - trackwork is first rate and the operations are great fun.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug and all,

How far is the 'event' from Toronto? I have a reason to go there for business, but the schedule is somewhat flexible. And...I am expecting to have my new TE here soon, which means that I can run with either track or battery power. Just have to get a battery and hook it up.

Mark


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark

Ottawa is about a 5 hour drive from downtown Toronto .. take an hour off if you can start in the east end of the city.

None of us use track power so a battery powered loco or live steamer is necessary if you want to run your own ... or come as you are and run one that is provided! We'd love to have you visit with us and reinforce the Invaders.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug,

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You do intend to post lots and lots of pictures of this invation. Is HBO going to make a Minie Series of this invation?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Is HBO going to make a Minie Series of this invation? 




No, BBC.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not much of a photographer but for sure lots of pics will be taken. Since I will not be actually running a train myself (the Invaders get the real cushy jobs!) I will try to document a wayfreight run over the IPP&W to convey a sense of what the ops session is like. 

Fred Mills has a trio of flagstaffs at his house and he enjoys proper flag etiquette with an American flaf for the visitors accompanying the Canadian flag and the Ontario flag. We are all anticipating the usual culinary delights and the good natured banter that have made this event so special to us.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Doug Be sure to document all collisions, de rails, and or roll overs.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug Be sure to document all collisions, de rails, and or roll overs.
Are you going JJ?


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ and Trainwreck have always been invited, but there is something about their ability to get back into the USA if they leave.


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

A possible final agenda for the "Merican Invasion" from the fryer - 

Gentlemen; Visitors and guests.: 

We are planning on two full day operations, this year, for the Annual Invasion of Friends. 

In order to let the let the local guys and gals know what locos or equipment to bring; we decided to send this message. 

The Friday operation will be a "Standard Gauge" operation. Most of the SG guys don't seem to mind what locos or vans are used in their operation, so anything goes; and after the operation, there will be a period of "Run-what-you-brung'. 

Saturday will be a "Narrow Gauge" operation, using the NG equipment, and STEAM LOCOMOTIVES (Steam profile electric, and Live Steam). Again, after the operation will be a period of "Run-what-you-brung") 


All this means that after the operation on Friday afternoon/evening, the rolling stock will have to be put on trays and returned to the storage sheds. 


We all hope that everyone will enjoy the opportunity to run both styles of equipment, and will have two great days of fun and comradery. 


On both Friday July 17th, and Saturday July 18th, the setup, and operation will start around 09:00. Please try to be here to help set-up. 

See you all in two weeks time.....safe travelling..... 

Fr.Fred


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Hosts and Invaders, 
Since Jane and I can't make it this weekend we are hoping many pictures will be posted so we can feel like we're there. Please enjoy Rumskis responsibly, do what the dispatcher tells you to and above all... 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Another American Invasion is in the books ... a wonderful weekend of operations comraderie and just a good time all around.

Thursday afternoon the early arrivers visited my Northland RR. I was too busy hosting to take pics but I know that others took quite a few so eventually they will emerge.

Friday and saturday were full day long operating sessions on the IPP&W (see http://www.ovgrs.org/ for more info about the railroad). A big crowd - at one point I counted more than 50 folks present operating or observing or talking. Jan Golding ably assisted by others in attendance worked her magic for food and all of us certainly ate well in what is now a tradion for the Invasion. Lots of pics were taken and I will share a few here showing mainly the Invaders

Ken Brunt (PA) (centre) takes a quiet moment to survey the goings on with Craig Leigh Yardmaster Lawrence Watkins 










Bruce and Jean Chandler (VA) were conductor and engineer on a wayfreight. Here they are making their switching moves at St Helen's










Gaetan Charette (Quebec) is at the controls and Chris Lyons acts as the brakeman when their wayfreight makes a setout at Ironwood.










Don Howard (NH) (left) discusses something serious about the train movements with Trainmaster Gordie Bellamy










Jon Radder (left) looks on as Paul Norton explains the operation of the Aristo Revolution. The two were handling a throughfreight at Bell when the pic was taken.










Live steamers were well represented ...

Terry Foley (UK) (right) discusses the pros and cons of the Accucraft Royal Hudson with David Morgan Kirby while Peter Cunningham and John Garden look on.










Meanwhile John Spencer of the Finger Lakes NY Live Steamers was the engineer on his radio controlled Pierce through many fine runs handling through freights and wayfreights. Here is John (right) with conductor Stu Moxley at Ironwood










Fellow Finger Lahes Live Steamer Roger Caiazza ran my Accucraft shay on wayfreights friday and the Firgrove yard switcher saturday. Here Roger makes a setout at Glen Hammond while Colin Churcher (back to camera) and Jon Radder kibitz the move.










Sunday morning many departed for home but the Invaders that were still on hand enjoyed a small scale operating session on Bill Scobie's Sn3 Rio Grand Southern RR. Sunday afternoon we were pretty much worn out - as Ric Golding said sitting in the shade in the IPP&W crew lounge "I am just too comfortable" ... It was a memorable weekend all round.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the images, Doug. Looks like you all had a grand time. Sure would like to be part of the invasion one day............ 

But, we'll see you at Marty's.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW! You guys sure know how to have a running session. 2 days long with live steam included. Awesome!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

What a grand time! We started off Thursday by visiting Doug Matheson's Northland Railway. He's got a nice new sign to go with all of his improvements since last year!









I didn't waste any time and ran my rebuilt ten wheeler around the layout.









The layout continues to evolve; he's brought in 25 yards of topsoil to build up the garden and it looks very impressive.









It was a time to renew old acquaintances and form new friendships. Here Don Howard, Terry Foley, Gaetan Charette and Fred Mills discuss the latest in operations.









We got to meet Ig as well: Gaetan, Terry, my wife Jean and some wierdo.









Jon Radder got his live steamer running and I contributed a couple of cars for him to haul.









Ig was in big demand for pictures. Here he is with Terry and Nicole just before the big barbecue at Doug's.









It sure made a great start for a great long weekend.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

The OVGRS had scheduled a standard gauge operating session for us on Friday and we arrived early to help set up. There's a lot of cars to put out, but we still had time to socialize.

Stu Moxley, Doug Matheson, and Paul Norton discuss the plans for the day, while Lila (?) and Linda Spencer mull over their plans. 









While Ric wasn't grilling, he found time to be the Yard Master at Craig Leah. 









Jean was the Engineer and I was the conductor for this train; here we are switching Ironwood Junction with an RS-3.









After a couple of sessions, we had some "free" time on the layout - or run what you brung. 
Don Howard's neat Bumble Bee ran into some problems at Spuce and he couldn't get it going. I brought out my BBT equipped Ten Wheeler and towed it back to Craig Leah. I'm not sure what the equivalent number of cars that would be; Don estimated it weighs about 20 pounds.









Fred was our wonderful host on the IPP&W.








We partied late into the evening in spite of the rain. Stu, Paul, and Chris take shelter under the awning.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Saturday morning is always a narrow gauge operation for the Invasion. This time, we started out with a group shot of some of the folks that were there by 10. More showed up later.

It's hard to do the names, but I'll try. Maybe someone can help fill in the ? later.
First row, is Bradley, ?, Fred, Don, Ric, Roger, and Nicole. The kneeling guy is some wierdo that snuck in. 
Now, headed back to the left we have Bud and Ken, Next to him are Colin (?), Gordie, and Gord, with Peter behind Marilyn and Jon. Then it's Paul, Terry, and Ig. That's Fred over Monique, and then Matt. Lila, John, Doug, Gaetan, and Lawrence.









We held two operating session that day, each lasting over two hours. Somehow we managed to squeeze in a meal and a few beers in between the sessions. There are lots of trains to choose from. You might choose a through freight that travels from one end of the layout to the other, with very limited switching in between. 

We ran way freights, as there is a lot more switching on them and I really enjoy doing that.
In this shot, our train is running light out of Nelson Yard so we were able to sneak in behind John's live steam train for a meet at Mercer with Ken and Don's train.









Back at Craig Leah, the crew has built a locomotive shed. Here, Fred keeps four locomotives and they all have charging stations to keep them ready to run.









We had quite a bit of rain, but were fully successful in getting all the operations and meals in. There's only so much room under the main tent, so Fred and Gordy had to find room in one of the train storage sheds so they could eat lunch.









Sunday we went over to Bill Scobie's Sn3 indoor layout and operated for about 4 hours. He has some magnificent scenery, like this view of Ophir.









One of my favorites was this building. The sign reads: You Deserve a Placerville Oak Outhouse "Guaranteed No Splinters".









It's quite different from outdoor railroading.









Thanks to ALL that participated and made it a grand weekend.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce

You did well with the names ... in the front row, the two young lads are Bradley and Tyler Larabie (half of the young brigade that help man the Rat Portage and Mattawa portion of the railroad). That is indeed Colin Churcher, OVGRS member and a well known local HO modeller as well as rail historian. In the back row, the person you identified as Paul is actually Carl Swayle - a fine modeller of the RGS in 1:24 scale and a regular operator on Tom Hood's HO Canadian Northern.'

Missing from the photograph was Lela's husband Chris Lyons who took the picture as well as Jan Golding and Linda Spencer who as always seemed to be busy making sure no one went hungry. Ralph Dipple and Paul Norton also missed the official photo.

A wonderful weekend ... every Invasion has been great and each has its highlights. This year's was one of the best from my perspective. The Invaders seemed to agree and we will do it all again next year July15-18 ... mark those dates on your 2010 calendar and come to Ottawa for a fun weekend.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for all the great pic's. Looks like you have a great time.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

OVGRS member Chris Lyons took many photos over the two days and has posted them in a blog. Check it out at http://lyonvalleynorthern.blogspot.com/

Regards ... Doug


----------

